# Fall Inventory?



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

A quick reminder if you are counting on us for soap dishes and lotion pumps for your fall festivals please know we will soon begin traveling to our fall engagements and will have less production time. We are booked for September and taking orders for October delivery now unless it is already in stock and I do have some soap related things bisqued but not glazed. Your discount is 30% of retail just for being smart enough to be a goat person :biggrin
If you have a particular target date I can try to work with you but normally count on 4 weeks from order till shipping this time of year. Thank you to all of you who have ordered from us and we appreciate you marketing our work with yours! 
Lee and Don
www.buckrunpottery.com


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I was just thinking this the other day. I know I need more shaving mugs. Will get an order together in the next day or two.


----------



## Poverty Knob Goats (Apr 13, 2010)

Lee
I ordered 4 shaving mugs but i need to up the order if you haven't shipped them yet. Let me know. Thanks.
J.L.


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Heh JL~

They are firing as we speak- 
Just PM or email the website for whatever else you need.
Thank you so much -

And anyone who needs to order...

[email protected]

or PM me here!
Thanks
Lee


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Kathy your mugs will ship in the morning! Thank you!
JL your new larger size is dry and ready to bisque.
Tammy here is a preview of your show inventory. Hope you like the bath salt jars.
Thanks every one!
Lee

[attachment deleted by admin]


----------



## oh2bejoy (May 20, 2010)

Lee, your products are BEAUTIFUL!!!!


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Thank You! I see you are in my old stomping grounds!
Too many folks there for me so I cut out for the flyover zone!
Lee


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Those soap pumps and bath salt jars are gorgeous!


----------



## Nana (May 12, 2010)

They sure are beautiful. I love the flowers.


----------



## linbee (Jul 7, 2010)

I really like all of your products, and I want some soap dishes if I ever get good enough to sell soap. I would like some bath salt jars - I don't see them on your website - are they there, and I'm just not looking in the right place?


----------



## MiaBella Farm (Jul 22, 2008)

I love sunflowers...any plans to make something like that for the Spring?


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Linda- I am very poor at updating the web site- It is really not very easy to manage and I keep saying I am going to change but mostly just post on Facebook. We have a BuckRunPottery page there so check that for the most frequent updates. I need to get the fledgling blog going in place of the website and update that way. So no- you won't see much of what we make on the website. Feel free to email requests for photos and prices.
We have not done sunflowers...YET! 
Thanks everyone!


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Lee, your blog will be SO much easier to update than a webpage! I just switched my website over to a wordpress blog...haven't got much done on it yet but wow, what a time saver, and you can link your blog updates to automatically update to facebook and twitter too...increasing your exposure by leaps and bounds!


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Yes I was hoping so- thanks for that encouragement. Our website host is 1&1 and the work is very slow on that. I have a tiny start on a blog with typepad. I honestly keep forgetting to use it but of course so many people do not do FB so I should get in the habit!


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Lee those bath salt jars are beautiful! These jars I wanted for the "Bath Set" I want to put together. Matching scented soap and dish, lotion and pump bottle, with bath salt jars. These of course would be pretty expensive, I have yet to do the calculations, but man oh man what a nice line up. Fall is around the corner, oak should sell nicely. I live in "Dogwood" collectors heaven here so those should fly off the shelves. And then there is the plain persons package that admires true beauty from a plain wrap.
Tam


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

Being from Kansas I would love to be able to get soap dishes with sunflowers on them. I absolutely love all your work! One of these days I'll have to put my money where my mouth is.


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

No- Tammy is NOT on the payroll...yet! 

Ok....this is the 3rd mention of sunflowers recently so I will try to do something.
The problem is the limited space on a soap dish. The side of a jar or pump bottle would be easier but still rather limiting which is why I have not done them. But...it's worth a try since we do have a nice gold glaze. I have some down time in January and will see if I can come up with something for spring. I could make the sunflower rays the drain instead of throwing rings. That would work if I had a quick way to cut them out uniformly so a template and or maybe even an extruded log that I can slice....will work on it.
Thanks all~


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Lee could you do a stock growing from one end and a flower on the corner (square, oblong) and maybe a little wrap around stock and a small flower or bud for the round. Sunflowers sell well! :biggrin
Tam


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

Oh wow! Thanks for thinking about something with sunflowers. I can't wait to see if you can come up with something.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Yeah we were just all talking about this...doing a dogwood scent for lotion and soap on the dogwood lotion pump and soap dish. Sunflowers for a grouping....of course my Please Don't Smoke the soap  And Acron's and Oaks....so I made up the scent  but it sold the lotion and soap dish! These are great to put into hat boxes or baskets for high end gifts all year round but especially for Christmas. If you keep hat boxes or baskets premade you can just change out the stuff in them or with baskets I just redo the ribbons that tie the tops together. Doing bags...buy black and red....there isn't a holiday that doesn't work with those colors, even birthdays you can add party balloon tissue to red or black bags...red for Christmas (tissue with holly, I try to not have Christian motifs), Valentines (I keep cute lipstick kissy lip tissue and hearts), Mothersday (Roses on tissue). Vicki


----------

